# Sinn 104 bracelet options



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

So I have a Sinn 104 on leather. But I do want a bracelet.

I'm not a fan of the H Link or Fine bracelet. What are some other others out there?

I heard the Strapcode Alpinist Oyster fits, but wanted to see if there were other options out there.

Pictures would be great!

Here is mine on leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I have mine on the h-link and that's good enough for me. As you mentioned - Strapcode is probably your best bet for an after-market.
The one thing I will say is I wouldn't go for a mesh or milanese-style bracelet. I've seen lots of guys do this with pilot watches and think it looks cool but it looks **** because mesh is for dive watches.
I know a lot of people will say "Who cares? Wear what you like" and that's true enough, but you can wear hot pink socks and I'm never going to tell you that it's a good look.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> I have mine on the h-link and that's good enough for me. As you mentioned - Strapcode is probably your best bet for an after-market.
> The one thing I will say is I wouldn't go for a mesh or milanese-style bracelet. I've seen lots of guys do this with pilot watches and think it looks cool but it looks **** because mesh is for dive watches.
> I know a lot of people will say "Who cares? Wear what you like" and that's true enough, but you can wear hot pink socks and I'm never going to tell you that it's a good look.


Haha. Never been a fan of mesh either. Too busy it seems. And I like a taper to my bracelet. Guessing strapcode it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

I just picked up the Sinn 104 and picked up three quick release straps from Barton; one black and one brown leather and a black rubber strap. I don’t mind the H-Link at all and actually think its a really good looking bracelet. I also heard it is very well crafted, just not keen on spending the $320 WatchBuys wants for it.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Decided against any bracelet for now. The lugs are so angular that I don’t think the Strapcode bracelet will look right. So it will stay on leather for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

I loaned mine to Bruce Williams for review on YouTube recently and he put it on a STAIB mesh looked killer with the combo will be getting one myself a STAIB that is they are a bit pricey but look killer on them.


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

Does anyone have pics of the SINN 104 on the Strapcode Alpinist Oyster?


----------



## Ace34 (Feb 21, 2019)

spoonman said:


> Does anyone have pics of the SINN 104 on the Strapcode Alpinist Oyster?


a guy on reddit watchexchange was selling one he had bought for his 104. He linked to an imgur gif and pic of it.


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Im also been searching for an aftermarket bracelet for my Sinn 104 and heard that the Strapcode Alpinist and the SARB bracelet fits.

Can someone share photos of the Sinn104 with these bracelets on please. Thank you.


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I've been on this search for a long time for my 104, and ultimately settled on the Watch Gecko / Gecktoa Vintage Rivet Berwick bracelet as a great match for this watch.
It's so hard to find a good aftermarket bracelet option for the Sinn 104. perhaps this could be it.... it works for me


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

sirjohnk said:


> I've been on this search for a long time for my 104, and ultimately settled on the Watch Gecko / Gecktoa Vintage Rivet Berwick bracelet as a great match for this watch.
> It's so hard to find a good aftermarket bracelet option for the Sinn 104. perhaps this could be it.... it works for me
> View attachment 14671151


Been searching for one for awhile now.

How does the end-links fit?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Been searching for one for awhile now.
> 
> How does the end-links fit?
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


It doesn't appear to have end links, which kinda kills it for me.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

This bracelet has straight end links, which I eventually decided was the best option for this watch. I tried a few with curved end links but found that none of them really worked with this watch because the lugs are so angular and all surfaces are polished, and i knew i didn't want a bracelet with too much polish.


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)

FWIW, just picked up white Sinn 104 with vintage leather strap. In white I prefer the 104 on the strap over a bracelet and consider the stock vintage brown strap a perfect match. I can see putting a bracelet on a black 104 but I'd stick to a Sinn bracelet for a few bucks more. Sinn's polished jubilee bracelet is killer!


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

the white 104 is a beauty!


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

Any pics of these bracelets on the 104? Someone must have tried it, right?


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

I also used the vintage rivet Berwick,it's not bad for the money.


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

If you know a good machinist you can try to get them to make endlinks, or fit something for you.

Personally I go with a NATO for my 104 if I want a change from the bracelet. I have a white dial and it seriously goes with anything from bright orange or multi colored stripes to more subdued tones.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Fitted end links don’t bother me,after all the leather straps have straight ends.


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)

sirjohnk said:


> the white 104 is a beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

I contacted Strapcode to see if they can confirm that their Alpinist bracelet fit the 104. This is their response:

"Thanks for your email however Sinn 104 may not perfectly fit our bracelets for Seiko Alpinist."

Looks like it isn't a fit. Oddly enough, their page for the alpinist strap does mention that they've found out that the bracelet does match another watch (I think it was Hamilton Khaki?), so they are aware when their bracelets work with other watches - but sadly not in this case.

Oh well - the search continues for an after-market bracelet that fits the 104.


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

I’m the opposite...I bought my matte 104 on bracelet but prefer leather...time to get rid of my matte h-link!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Out of curiosity, would a Sinn metal bracelet for a 103 work for a 104? I could buy one and switch back and forth between my 103 and 104. Would that be possible or is that just a fantasy?


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Sinn bracelet for the 104 is £270.00 in the uk,thinking about one myself.


----------



## lacticacidjunky (May 17, 2018)

I tried the Strapcode Jubilee on my white 104. I ended up selling it the next day. The endlinks fit, but not very well and my OCD wouldn't be satisfied. There was a slight wobble, leaving a 1mm gap between the case and the endlink. I also wasn't a fan of Strapcode's male endlinks as they were too rounded/bulbous for the 104's case. Maybe the oyster would be better. Here's a video: [video]https://imgur.com/a/sNeZ57G[/video]


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

I had a 104. Im not a big rubber strap fan but if you ever want to try one get the sinn silicon strap that was an option for yours. It's the best ive ever tried and the one thing i loved most when i wore mine.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

